# Alum Creek Lake Drawdown



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thought I would post this separately for any folks not following the spillway thread.
Press release 10/22/08:
http://www.lrh.usace.army.mil/Announcements/index.cfm?id=14245&pge_prg_id=9242


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

With the water at 880, will any of the ramps be launchable with a bass boat? Howard is probably out of the question, but will Cheshire, New Galena or the Marina be alright?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I would like to know the ramp status too... it was pretty hairy last week, and they weren't done drawing it down yet.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Even at normal winter pool (885') the permanent docks are not much help after they pull the floaters. The concrete pads should be fine at 880'. It just takes a little extra effort without the docks.

I haven't noticed if the state started pulling the floaters yet. Anyone?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That's fine


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Several years ago they pulled Alum down to do work at the Galena ramp and there was still a good amount of ramp left in the water for loading and unloading. Where the problem lied for me was when it gets that low and all the algae on the concrete is exposed the ramps get slippery as snot once the algae gets wet from other boats going in and out. I almost lost the truck and trailer that year because of this and only having a 2wd truck. It was a late Nov day so there was not many people out there to assist. I had to keep my foot on the brakes as the emergency wouldnt hold the front wheels since the backs were on the slick surface. I said a few prayers and rolled down the windows and was about 2 minutes from jumping out the windows. Then then outta nowhere someone came by the ramp and helped me get it out, phew. When loading and unloading what you can do is find a good place along shore where you can beach the boat if your not comfy with letting it sit on the ramp while you park. All in all having someone to help is the best way but beaching works good if your alone. I havent done it but there was a guy out one day that threw a big industrial rubber rug on shore and pulled his boat onto that to prevent the hull getting tore up from the shore. 

I wouldnt recommend using Oshay anymore this year or atleast until the water comes up a few feet. A buddy tore his truck up getting his boat out last weekend. The way he explained it is it drops off right after the tires get in the water and then comes back up to about 6" under the surface. Should be interesting seeing the rest of the pontoons and boats in the docks come out...

Heard guys are hitting bottom launching and loading up at IL (moundwood) too. Was out there about 3 weeks ago and it only showed about 2 feet deep off the end of the ramp at moundwood.

This time of the year be extremely cautious, slow down and be safe. Good fishing out there but dont take any risk.

Sowbelly


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Good points Sow'. Even with 4wd, when it's slippery like that I try to back in as close to the dock/rocks/etc as possible. I figure if she starts to go I can always jack the wheel and force the front end of the truck against something solid.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good tip there. I also started launching all the time, any season that is with the windows down.. Never know when a brake line could let loose and your trapped inside with the windows up. I have seen the video's on TV and the internet that show how hard it is to get a door open in a vehicle that is under water...

Sowbelly


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I wondered what happened. We built our duck blind up there two weeks ago. We went to hunt it saturday morning, and there was 100 feet of shoreline between it and the water ,as two weeks ago it was on the shoreline.. I used the ramp above chesire. Smoked the tires coming out with just the trailer. Coming out with the boat, kicked motor and a couple hundre pounds of decoy and hunting stuff, it was quite fun with a 2wd drive truck.. Has anyone tried to take a stiff bristle pushbroom with them, and knock away some of the slime, where your tires will be? Thanks.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I take a rubber wheel chock and tie it with a small length of rope to the bumper, as my emergency brake does not work well. It keeps me from going backwards into the water, and when I pull away, the rope drags it up behind me, that way the boat tires do not run over it.. Guess you have to do some goofy stuff when you drive a small 2wd toyota truck..


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think bagged sandbox sand would work better then a brush... Just throw some down where the tires are gonna hit.

Sowbelly


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Another thing you can do is just get some gravel or small rock from along the bank and put down in front of your rear tire... Just alittle traction will start you moving. The main thing is to go a easy as possible. The more your tire spins the slicker it gets.. Good idea is to have someone with you. Not a good time to be alone at this time of year.

Just my 2 cents
GarryS


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

After all of these responses I might just have to stick with Griggs for the rest of the season. I was hoping to get up to Alum this weekend and chase some crappie/white bass around, but maybe a Largemouth trip to Griggs will be in order.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

This problem could happen at any of the boat ramps at this time of year.... Just giving you a heads up.... Its not just Alum Creek....

GarryS


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> After all of these responses I might just have to stick with Griggs for the rest of the season. I was hoping to get up to Alum this weekend and chase some crappie/white bass around, but maybe a Largemouth trip to Griggs will be in order.


Hell, don't get in a big hurry, I got stuck with my 2wd truck at griggs a freaking month ago!

I'm gonna try my hardest to hit Alum up on Sunday  if nothing else, we can help tow each other out lol


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Hell, don't get in a big hurry, I got stuck with my 2wd truck at griggs a freaking month ago!
> 
> I'm gonna try my hardest to hit Alum up on Sunday  if nothing else, we can help tow each other out lol


Well Griggs is pretty close to normal level right now. I don't even think my front tires on the truck end up on the ramp before the boat starts floating.

I might try Alum on Saturday, so if I hit any problems I'll post it.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't noticed if the state started pulling the floaters yet. Anyone?[/QUOTE]


I called Alum State Park today (Wed, 9:30am). They said the floaters are out. They also mentioned the need to be careful due to algea ... just like the other guys on this thread warned.

Sounds like it's a two-man launch job & a bucket of sand.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey thanks for that follow up BigRed. I could use guys like you on my team here at work...lol


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for posting this, looks like I'll be calling it quits for driving down from Mansfield.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I may go to alum tomorrow and will give updates when i get back. May take some sand just incase. For those that don't know alum very well. If you do go be extermely careful running your boat. Stay in the middle while running and you'll be fine. Those points and flats run way out in the lake and some areas a couple hundred feet from shore may be only a foot deep with big rocks and foundations. Every year i see someomes day ruined by not staying in the middle of the lake while running. A few i see are lucky and manage to skim through some super shallow stuff, freaks me out. Also be careful of the roadbed in front of big run, I can guarnetee you will not make it across this time of year. Enter from the east side and you are fine. Be safe out there.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

10-30-08 Alum update. The water is about 9' low. The docks at Galena and cheshire are pulled. The ramp was not slippery at all. Plenty of zebra mussels for traction if you need it. I went by myself and had to beach the boat on some sand by the ramp (Galena). Launching was not a problem. If it were windy beaching the boat would have been difficult by myself but the wind was not too bad at the ramp. I'm glad i have the keel protector on the boat cause i used it today. Lots of good stuff exposed. The fishing was not too good only 3 largemouth, 2 14"ers and a dink. One 5lb catfish and a small musky. All fish on crankbait and jig. Be careful out there. All yea water temps in lower end were 52 to 54 in the main lake and up to 55 in some of the coves. Above cheshire i had cooler water around 50 in the main part and a few 46 degrees in the backs of some cuts.


----------



## FishingDog (May 11, 2007)

I was there 11-1-08 and I had no trouble getting in and out at the Cheshire ramp, but I did have an extra person on board to help. I saw some pretty big boats going in and out of the Howard ramp. Good luck to everyone and be careful!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I went this weekend (11/2) and my dad and I did fine. If you have a boat that doesn't "float off" real well, you're not gonna have any way to pull it off with the bow/stern lines. Instead, I was in the boat and my dad backed it in, then I motored off while he pushed, and we did alright. Thank god the ramp concrete is so long, I've heard a few horror stories about O'Shay eating peoples' trailers. 

No traction issues though, but you will have to beach your boat. Just to look at the number of marks in the shore, I'd say nobody cared


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the updates guys. Did they shut the dam yet? When I spoke with them on the phone a couple weeks ago they said they were keeping it open till November 3rd. Anyone remember exactly how low the water was last year, or how much lower it is this year than last. Thanks.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt last time i was out it was a little lower than last year. Clayton, Thats why they make hamby's keel protectors. Its a big rubber strip that covers your keel. I wouldn't pull it up on a bunch of rocks but that area is sandy. I have pulled it up on the ramp but the sandy area had deeper water. It would still be nice to have at least 1 ramp with a dock.


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

On the way home i noticed they were tearing up the boat ramp across the lake from chesire. Not sure what it's called, but they had a good chunk of it in a pile.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Corn said:


> On the way home i noticed they were tearing up the boat ramp across the lake from chesire. Not sure what it's called, but they had a good chunk of it in a pile.


Aw, man. I've been eyeballing that one because it's so low-traffic. was hoping to launch there... now if they fix it all up, it'll be busy! 

Nice to have good facilities though. I just wish they would pour a dock that would go a decent ways out into the water, but I can see that being a massive problem, both from people hitting it when the water isn't down, and from it being too high when the water is down a lot. I wonder if there'd be a way to design the floaters so they didn't get destroyed in the ice in the winter?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

> I just wish they would pour a dock that would go a decent ways out into the water,


Have you ever seen how far the ramps go down into Alum ?? It might surprise you !!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought the boat ramp accross from cheshire was for the campers, I don't know though.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't remember having any problems with too short of a launch ramp at alum.

Yes, that ramp off the NW corner of the cheshire bridge is called the campers launch. I don't believe you can use it unless you're camping there.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

The campground ramp is being torn out and rebuilt. Part of the reason for the drawdown or so the ranger told me.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

T-180 said:


> Have you ever seen how far the ramps go down into Alum ?? It might surprise you !!


True, the ramp goes on forever - I have never encountered the end of it. But what I meant is the dock itself that you would tie the boat up to. The same role the floaters play right now.

I think I might try to engineer that though, a way that the floaters could withstand being iced up all winter, and not fatigue. Sounds like fun over winter


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've seen the end of the ramp & it's not pretty !!!! I had an old bass boat that got dropped of the end a few times "back in the day" !!! Thanks GOD for an F-250 4x4 w/ posi.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hah, nice truck! I've got a 2006 toyota tacoma, with a 4 cylinder and manual transmission. Thank God I fish in a small, lightweight boat


----------

